
Facebook ‘Dislike’ Button Is a Scam  - donohoe
http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/08/17/facebook-dislike-button-is-a-scam/?src=twr
======
prat
I may be a prude for not having added any "extra" facebook apps since I
registered back in 2005. I always found myself outdated but still refused to
accept friends' request for quizes, games, buttons etc. Now, I am not as
embarrassed after all of my plain old page with standard options.

